# Bolt and TWC Tuning Adaper: Signal Levels that work?



## wmcneil (Oct 30, 2015)

I am on my second turning adapter, and have had 3 TWC tech visits and several calls with cable card support. The TWC techs do not have a clue what they are doing. The cable card techs seem quite knowledgeable, but getting the TWC techs to work with them is challenging. 

I was having problems with pixelation. The last tech added an amplifier and increased tuner/fdc/rdc to 7/13/34. Now I am getting black screens on some channels. A cable card tech told me the desired range is -7 to +7 for tuner and fdc, and 35 to 55 for RDC. What values are known to work well with the Bolt?


----------



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

wmcneil said:


> I am on my second turning adapter, and have had 3 TWC tech visits and several calls with cable card support. The TWC techs do not have a clue what they are doing. The cable card techs seem quite knowledgeable, but getting the TWC techs to work with them is challenging.
> 
> I was having problems with pixelation. The last tech added an amplifier and increased tuner/fdc/rdc to 7/13/34. Now I am getting black screens on some channels. A cable card tech told me the desired range is -7 to +7 for tuner and fdc, and 35 to 55 for RDC. What values are known to work well with the Bolt?


I don't remember my FDC, but my tuner is consistently at 0 and my RDC hovers close to 50. Any pic probs I have are related to TWC compression more than anything else. AMC and Syfy goes from tolerable to barely watchable!


----------



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

I do not think this will help, but I will outline an issue I was having with the TWC Tuner.

I had the following hook up.
Coax from Wall - Splitter. Then from the splitter one coax went to tuner and the other to Tivo. I set it up this way as I read it was better to do that than use the tuner to as a pass through.

Well with that setup initially I was having trouble getting all of the channels.

I called TWC support and they tried to do some box reset. It never worked so they said my box must be bad.

Got a new box. Same problem.

Tech comes out and has no idea what is going on. We eventually just hooked up the tuner to be a pass-through device. So coax from wall to tuner from tuner to TiVo.

This solved all the problems.


----------



## wmcneil (Oct 30, 2015)

tuning adapter values tuner/fdc/rdc of -4/2/32 seem to be working....I have a splitter before the tuning adapter, because the tuning adapter RF output is not working (no picture at all). Many others have reported that the amp in the tuning adapter is poor....all three twc techs so far do not understand the tuning adapter, nor do they communicate with the cable card techs....As many others have said, using TWC with a tuning adapter is very painful.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Curious... Are you using MoCA for networking?


----------



## wmcneil (Oct 30, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Curious... Are you using MoCA for networking?


No, moca is off


----------

